# Top Fin Brand Aquariums (Petsmart)



## Imperial_Aquatics (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone know if the "Top Fin" branded tanks from Petsmart are tempered glass tanks or not?

Looking to get a bunch of new 20h or 29 gallon tanks, but I want to drill them for bulkhead fittings so I can start automating my frog room.

What I really want to do is to build my own custom tanks from Acrylic, sized exactly as I want them. Unfortunately that is very time consuming even for just one tank, and I need to do 40.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

I've found the 20h tanks are not tempered (bottom & sides). Not sure about the 29s, though.

Take a cell phone & polarized sunglasses with you next time you go. Make sure the screen on the phone is polarized by tilting it left & right. Then do this --> How to tell if glass is tempered. - Saltcity Reef Forums


----------



## Imperial_Aquatics (Aug 27, 2009)

neat trick, hadn't heard that one before. thanks.


----------



## dunky (Dec 17, 2009)

I believe they aren't tempered. I've got drilled topfins in both sizes (20H and 29).


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

dunky said:


> I believe they aren't tempered. I've got drilled topfins in both sizes (20H and 29).


Sides or bottom? Funny this thread came up i have the same questions for the same reasons.


----------



## dunky (Dec 17, 2009)

calvinyhob said:


> Sides or bottom? Funny this thread came up i have the same questions for the same reasons.


I've only done sides. I'd kinda lean towards the bottoms not being tempered since I've never seen one with a sticker on the bottom saying it is tempered like you do with some tanks, but I really don't know.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

dunky said:


> I've only done sides. I'd kinda lean towards the bottoms not being tempered since I've never seen one with a sticker on the bottom saying it is tempered like you do with some tanks, but I really don't know.


well that works i figured i would ask since im still in the planning stages. Thank you for the info


----------



## joematrix (Jul 13, 2008)

I have been in the aquarium trade for 17 years and dealt with aquariums from all_glass/aqueon to deep sea aquatics/oceanic tanks 40 gallons and below are drill safe 55 gallon and above the bottoms are tempered but sides are not they temper the bottoms because of the weight and pressure but if you call customer service of the manufacturer they will gladly answer your questions. Hope this helps. 
P.S. I think 20 XH make the best vert tanks same dimensions of a 10 G just twice as tall get more surface area and save space perfect for a Pumilio trio. IMHO


----------

